# Committed? Gortat to tour Mavs' facility



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Restricted free-agent center Marcin Gortat was scheduled to fly to Dallas on Thursday after giving the Mavericks a verbal commitment to sign an offer sheet with them next week, according to NBA front-office sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Mavericks are bringing Gortat to town to tour the area and the team's facilities after extending him an offer believed to be worth Dallas' full mid-level exception -- which could translate to a five-year deal starting at roughly $5.6 million -- in hopes of dissuading the Orlando Magic from matching the offer.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4303432


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Dampier's replacement. Otherwise it's a weak move. Real weak.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm pretty sure we are signing him so he can replace Dampier. A trade involving Dampier in the works maybe?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Damp better be headed elsewhere.....


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

This even sucks more after reading this:


> Donnie Walsh says he will consider giving more than a one-year deal to a free agent, following a report that he plans to do that with Jason Kidd(notes).
> 
> ESPN.com, citing sources close to the process, reported Thursday that the Knicks would offer a three-year deal to the point guard. The Knicks hosted Kidd and his agent Wednesday on the first day of free agency and are hoping he’ll leave Dallas to come to New York.
> 
> The midlevel exception is $5.6 million for the first year, and Walsh said last week he wouldn’t give a multiyear deal to a free agent unless he could move another contract off his payroll. The Knicks want to be major players in free agency next summer, but still have about $18 million committed to Eddy Curry(notes) and Jared Jeffries(notes) in the 2010-11 season.


We could get Curry for Kidd, keep our MLE then move Stack and Dampier.
Dampier for Rip Hamelton? Stackhouse for PG depth? 
Use the MLE for Odom, Hedo, Marion or Andre Miller.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I want no part of Eddy Curry.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> I want no part of Eddy Curry.


Just a younger Dampier if you ask me. 

Jefferies is another name thrown around.. I just want something in return for Kidd. Even if S&T for Nate Rob. and over pay him. It's something.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I'd give up Jeffries for Kidd in a S&T if I'm the Knicks. I like that move a lot.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't see how Kidd would rather want to play for the Knicks if they can't even offer more money. It's pointless because Dallas will be a playoff team again whereas the Knicks will struggle to win 30 games with or without him.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> I don't see how Kidd would rather want to play for the Knicks if they can't even offer more money. It's pointless because Dallas will be a playoff team again whereas the Knicks will struggle to win 30 games with or without him.


It'd have to be through a S&T which I've read he's willing to work with the Mavs to make happen since it's going to get him paid.


----------

